# New Car



## Jim77 (30 Aug 2007)

I am thinking of replacing my car in the next 6 months and would like one that it is easy to transport bikes with. I currently have a Skoda Fabia Hatchback and the boot space is very limited even with the seats down, I can get one bike in but it is a real struggle and leaves little room for the front passenger. I do not want to go down the roof rack route as my bike is too heavy. 

I notice that the new Vauxhall Corsa has a built in bike rack which pops out the back, which is a great idea as I would rather not fit a towbar carrier as it is just something else to store in the shed. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas or if they knew if any other manufacturers are planning to or have introduce a similar system to Vauxhall, as a Corsa is not my idea of a dream car. (Yes I know I drive a Skoda!)
Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Scoosh (30 Aug 2007)

Skoda Roomster ?
Can have two bike rack in the back, apparently
"It’s already spacious enough to carry your mountain bikes inside the car, using the optional nifty floor-mounted wheel clamps."
http://www.skoda.co.uk/skoda3g/content/showroom/roomster/roomsterintro.aspx


and 
http://www.skoda.co.uk/skoda3g/content/showroom/roomster/details/roomstertechnology.aspx
"*Internal bike holder* - optional on all Roomsters
An original bicycle holder also demonstrates the multi-purpose use of the Roomster’s large luggage compartment. Bicycles can be carried on the roof but this has many disadvantages (the car is more sensitive to side winds, higher fuel consumption, difficult handling). The Roomster’s interior bicycle holder is therefore especially useful and practical. Basically it is a bar immediately behind the luggage compartment’s loading edge, which has two fixtures to hold the front forks of the bike. To carry two bikes, for example, two rear seats must be removed but three people can still travel in the car. The bikes without the front wheels are put in the luggage compartment rear wheel first. The front fork is attached to a clip on the floor and the frame is fastened with a belt."
Wonder if it's high enough for a road bike ?

Not too pricey in its basic form either ... but you'll know that already, having a Fabia !


----------



## Keith Oates (31 Aug 2007)

These Skoda cars are certainly making strides forward these days, perhaps the interest in bikes is a result of being used as official cars in some of the bigger races as well as sponsoring the TDU next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe24 (31 Aug 2007)

Isnt the roomster a bigger version of the fabia? It looks like it, and i think i heard it somewhere.
I had a bit of a play with the gadgets on the roomster. The CD player is like a hole in the wall bank type system with the buttons around the outside, and the options inside. The only problem is if you press the wrong button it goes on full blast, and no matter how many times you press the button again, it wont turn down. 
Its pretty roomy also. 
The car my parents have is a Skoda Superb. Thats big, but i think you'd have to lie your bikes down in the boot, or just fold one seat forward. I dont think theres an estate version. But it does do 50ish MPG, its ment to do 60MPG on a long trip.


----------



## Smeggers (31 Aug 2007)

Joe24 said:


> Isnt the roomster a bigger version of the fabia? It looks like it, and i think i heard it somewhere.
> I had a bit of a play with the gadgets on the roomster. The CD player is like a hole in the wall bank type system with the buttons around the outside, and the options inside. The only problem is if you press the wrong button it goes on full blast, and no matter how many times you press the button again, it wont turn down.
> Its pretty roomy also.
> The car my parents have is a Skoda Superb. Thats big, but i think you'd have to lie your bikes down in the boot, or just fold one seat forward. I dont think theres an estate version. But it does do 50ish MPG, its ment to do 60MPG on a long trip.



In betwen the Fabia and Superb is the Octavia.

Mines the diesel estate version and easily does 50 mpg. Ive got a bike rack on the roof but quite often just drop the seats and sling it in the boot.

Bearing in mind its only a Golf chassis, its got tons of room, this is my 6th year of owning them (had 2 so far) so I guess I can recommend them!


----------



## Arch (31 Aug 2007)

Does it have to be new? All the best bike friendly cars I've come across have been proper old estate cars...

This beauty took a trike, a bike and a boat on the roof...







and had better fuel consumption than you'd think, AND was like the Millennium Falcon - fastest (and smoothest) hunk of junk in the Galaxy!


----------



## zimzum42 (31 Aug 2007)

Nissan Patrol.............


----------



## DLB (31 Aug 2007)

i've got a skoda fabia saloon. basically the same as your fabia but with a much bigger boot, which is the reason we bought the car. If i want to transport a bike i use my rear highmount rack from halfords. Within 5 mins the bike is on the back. I also feel the boot allows more grip for the rack than a car like yours which is 'nearly vertical' at the back.

I could get the bike in the back but i'd have to take the front wheel off. Easier to use the rack.


----------



## domtyler (31 Aug 2007)

How about a BMW X5?

Model Price Fuel  CO2 tax Engine EU4 Fuel consump.
4.8i M Sport * £53,860 Petrol 35% 4799cc Yes 23.5 mpg 6.5


----------



## amir (31 Aug 2007)

We have a Honda Jazz. We can put two full sized bikes upright (with front wheel off) in the back plus lots of luggage. Very reliable and does about 50mpg.


----------



## skwerl (31 Aug 2007)

get a Humvee. You know you want to. And you can bang on about how cycling offsets the carbon


----------



## gkerr4 (31 Aug 2007)

domtyler said:


> How about a BMW X5?
> 
> Model Price Fuel CO2 tax Engine EU4 Fuel consump.
> 4.8i M Sport * £53,860 Petrol 35% 4799cc Yes 23.5 mpg 6.5




I never found the X5 all that great for putting bikes in the back - it's kind of big, but in the wrong way - If that makes any sense at all.

The 4.8 unit is a great engine though, very powerful. although I would consider the 3.0SD twin-turbo diesel if you can live with the diesel taunts


----------



## bonj2 (31 Aug 2007)

I must say that corsa with a fold out bike rack is quite cool. I think if there had to be one car i'd have if i didn't have my van, money no object, it'd have to e that.


----------



## ratty2k (2 Sep 2007)

Just bought a Fiat Doblo, for the same reason as posted. Pick it up next week sometime. With the rear seats folded there's 3000 ltrs of storage space!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bonj2 (2 Sep 2007)

ratty2k said:


> Just bought a Fiat Doblo, for the same reason as posted. Pick it up next week sometime. With the rear seats folded there's 3000 ltrs of storage space!!!!!!!!!!



that looks quite a good mix of bike carrying ability and people-carrying ability, you could probably put an indoor rack in there like i've got for bikes and all you'd have to do is fold the seats down, take the front wheel(s) off and you could probably get up to 3 bikes in there.


----------



## ratty2k (3 Sep 2007)

Ohh, where did you get the inside rack for the bikes?
And yes, plenty of room for the bikes!!! May just have to get a camping stove as well- the smell of bacon butties and a cup of coffe while out on the trail!!!!!!!


----------



## bonj2 (3 Sep 2007)

wiggle don't sell the one i've got which is this.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (3 Sep 2007)

Like Arch said earlier, buy something old. An ancient Volvo 240 estate will set you back a few hundred quid and be enormously reliable for ever (at least, that's been my experience). They're a bit different, even stylish in a boxy eighties kind of way, fast, comfortable and very roomy. Only about 35 to the gallon, but then you won't lose half its value in depreciation in the first five minutes like you do with a new car.


----------



## twowheelsgood (3 Sep 2007)

Old audi 100/early A6 diesel estate. Even more reliable, add in fuel economy not much worse than a modern supermini, modern, spacious, comfortable interior. Cannot rust as the body is galvanised. Simple, robust engineering (basically just a big VW golf). Unless you want sportscar handling, I can't see a downside of these cars. It even has a fairly classy image for such an old car and 4WD is an option should you need it without an entirely pointless and stupid SUV attached to it. If something expensive breaks, so what, throw it away and get another, your guaranteed not to lose as much as a fairly crappy new car would anyway.

I've owned several Audi 100s including one that cost £800 and ran for nearly 6 years for the cost of a £12 wheel bearing. I was almost praying for it to fail the MOT in the end just so I had a reason to replace it. But no, give or take the odd lightbulb... I finally sold it for £500 when I left the country. 

It's one of only two cars I've owned, I wish I still had. (the other was a Rover P6 3500, which is an amazing drive for a now 45 year old design - and I've owned a fair few BMWs, Mercedes, Audis etc.).


----------



## ratty2k (3 Sep 2007)

bonj said:


> wiggle don't sell the one i've got which is this.



Cheers!! I reckon I'd be able to knock something similar up myself. Well works quiet these days! They can pay for the material and the effort for machining and welding.

The mechanic at the LBS says he has some old quick release hubs I can have- so theres the axles and clamps sorted. Just need some ally box and brackets making. YEY!!!


----------



## sheddy (10 Sep 2007)

Berlingo ?


----------



## Hover Fly (10 Sep 2007)

sheddy said:


> Berlingo ?



They rot your teeth.


----------

